# Two new maps for your viewing pleasure!



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2007)

In this thread I am attaching two new maps for your viewing pleasure.

The first is a pretty coloured version of the Regional Map.  This is the player version - there's a corresponding GM's version with more detail.

The second is a map of Gate Pass.


----------



## Retreater (Jan 29, 2007)

*Scale?*

According to the scale, the city of Gate Pass appears to be around 10 miles long! That means that it would take a typical human about a half day to traverse it. 

Can that scale be right? If so, how can such an immense city be governed? 

Retreater


----------



## Morrus (Jan 29, 2007)

Retreater said:
			
		

> According to the scale, the city of Gate Pass appears to be around 10 miles long! That means that it would take a typical human about a half day to traverse it.
> 
> Can that scale be right? If so, how can such an immense city be governed?




It's very, very thin.  The actual area isn't that large.  And there are, as you can see, walled, manned divisions at periodic intervals.


----------



## sirwmholder (Jan 29, 2007)

The player's map looks very colorful but it lacks something... trade routes being the most notable. Also given it's peninsula view why wouldn't sea travel negate the need to capture Gate Pass?  Sure it would be nice but the rivers and ocean give the impression that Ragesia isn't without other means to wage an assault if Gate Pass became too troublesome.  I'm really not derailing I just know that's one of the things my players will ask if I hand them this map.

Thank you for your time,
William Holder


----------



## Vanuslux (Jan 29, 2007)

Retreater said:
			
		

> According to the scale, the city of Gate Pass appears to be around 10 miles long! That means that it would take a typical human about a half day to traverse it.
> 
> Can that scale be right? If so, how can such an immense city be governed?
> 
> Retreater




Horses?


----------



## Hathur (Jan 29, 2007)

The maps look great, nice detail and clean design - I like 'em 

Now where the heck is the damn first part? January is about to end


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2007)

sirwmholder said:
			
		

> The player's map looks very colorful but it lacks something... trade routes being the most notable. Also given it's peninsula view why wouldn't sea travel negate the need to capture Gate Pass?  Sure it would be nice but the rivers and ocean give the impression that Ragesia isn't without other means to wage an assault if Gate Pass became too troublesome.  I'm really not derailing I just know that's one of the things my players will ask if I hand them this map.




I'm not Rangerwickett, so my word is not gospel here.   My thoughts to that run as follows:  Ragesia might be the more powerful on land, but that doesn't mean that Shahalesti isn't more powerful on the seas.  A naval deployment of that scale may well be beyond Ragesia.

Note that Ragesia is more powerful, but not so powerful that it could walk over Shahalesti (even if Gate Pass wasn't blocking the route).

Only Rangerwickett can answer that for certain, though - those are just a couple of obvious things which sprang to mind.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 30, 2007)

Pardon the briefness; I'm answering on my GM's computer during his game. *sneak sneak*

Shahalesti has naval power. Ragesia has land power. Also, attacking Shahalesti from the north is like attacking Russia during winter. You can do it, but it's hard.


----------



## hong (Jan 30, 2007)

"You fell victim to one of the classic blunders. The most famous is: never get involved in a land war in Ragesia! But only slightly less well known is this: never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!"


----------



## helium3 (Jan 31, 2007)

sirwmholder said:
			
		

> The player's map looks very colorful but it lacks something... trade routes being the most notable. Also given it's peninsula view why wouldn't sea travel negate the need to capture Gate Pass?  Sure it would be nice but the rivers and ocean give the impression that Ragesia isn't without other means to wage an assault if Gate Pass became too troublesome.  I'm really not derailing I just know that's one of the things my players will ask if I hand them this map.
> 
> Thank you for your time,
> William Holder




Well, isn't the whole premise of the saga that Coaltounge used the torch to transport his armies before his untimely death? Perhaps Ragesia simply never bothered to build a navy and the time line involved makes a land assault faster than converting a bunch of cargo ships into troop transports.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2007)

helium3 said:
			
		

> Well, isn't the whole premise of the saga that Coaltounge used the torch to transport his armies before his untimely death? Perhaps Ragesia simply never bothered to build a navy and the time line involved makes a land assault faster than converting a bunch of cargo ships into troop transports.




Well, Gate Pass is a strategic point from which to launch land assaults.  If an entire army was teleported into the middle of Shalesti, without supply routes and so forth, it wouldn't last long.  A direct assult on the elves would never be a walkover, thus the current "stalemate" and the importance of Gate Pass.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 31, 2007)

But couldn't he just teleport the whole army home for dinner?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2007)

helium3 said:
			
		

> But couldn't he just teleport the whole army home for dinner?




Teleporting your army away probably isn't hgh on the list of Recomended Ways To Hold Territory.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 1, 2007)

Also, no, he couldn't just teleport his army home for dinner. There will be more information revealed about the Torch later.


----------



## helium3 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well shoot, that's not fair.


----------

